
The New York City Subway Map as You’ve Never Seen It Before - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/12/02/nyregion/nyc-subway-map.html
======
w0uld
Looking at the 1978 subway map[1], I better appreciate the improvements since.
It seems less daunting to someone who's never visited NYC yet.

[1]
[https://www.nycsubway.org/perl/caption.pl?/img/maps/calcagno...](https://www.nycsubway.org/perl/caption.pl?/img/maps/calcagno-1978-system.gif)

~~~
intsunny
Its stunning how geographically incorrect that map is. I can't believe the
MTA/NYCTA/whatever would ever approve such a map.

~~~
floatingatoll
That’s a topic of a lot of discussion by transit planners. For example:

[https://humantransit.org/2013/11/should-transit-maps-be-
geog...](https://humantransit.org/2013/11/should-transit-maps-be-geographical-
or-abstract.html)

> _The geographic map helps you locate yourself and points of interest in the
> city, but you need the structure map to understand how the system works._

------
ac29
Huh, the title made me think there was a new map. This is just a deep-ish look
at the current one.

